# Cat keeps urinating everywhere HELP!



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi there.

I have a 10 year old male, declawed and neutered orange tabby. He urinates on the carpets in different rooms. This is something he has done periodically over the years.

We are at our wits end and while we love him to death, we just don't know what the heck to do about this disgusting habit of his.

He is normally a very happy, snuggly, fun, great little guy. I wonder if anyone knows of any ways we can get him to STOP doing this.

My husband is ready to put him down because of this. I don't want to lose my baby (cat) so please, anyone ..can you help? Thanks so much.

I wanted to add this: He is rather heavy almost close to 18+lbs. He eats a lot and drinks a lot. He has not lost any weight and he pees very well and a lot in his box. We've moved recently. Maybe he is upset? I just don't know. We yell 'no' when we see him pee, and shoo him out of the room, pick him up and bring him to his litter robot always clean box! We then pet him. We never freak out when he does this so that is no extra stress.

PS Please, I am only interested in hearing positive helpful replies. Because my cat is declawed and my husband is at his wits end, please don't tell me that we're 'bad' people. The **** smell around the house is toxic and disgusting.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Aayla said:


> We've moved recently. Maybe he is upset?


That probably contributes to it.

It sounds from your msg like you only have one litter box. I suggest having multiple boxes. A minimum of two. And if you have a large house, perhaps one at the other end of the house. This is the first, and least expensive, step you can take to try to resolve this issue.

I would even try two different kinds of litter side by side. Maybe he just doesn't like the litter you are using.

Also, you are spraying the places your cat urinated with one of the enzymatic sprays to take out his urine scent, aren't you? So he doesn't smell it and think it's OK to go there again.

Let us know how it works out...

Tim


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

Has he been to the vet for a medical exam? Certainly his weight is probably making him very uncomfortable. He may at minimum have a urinary tract infection. At the worse, the obesity and eating and drinking a lot and his age could indicate diabetes. I recommend a vet visit with urinalysis and bloodwork.

The advice about an extra litter box is good. Also make sure it is open and big enough for him. Try clumping litter. I often hear of declawed cats giving up on their litter boxes. The softer the litter, the better.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

We have one litter box that he is big enough to fit in. It cleans the litter 8 minutes after it is used. It's never dirty, so we don't need another box. See, he's done this ever since I can remember. I didn't always have him. My ex had him for a few years and he gained a lot of weight at that point when my ex overfed him for another behavioral problem he was having -pawing at furniture to cause noise and rattling! As well, the dog used to eat his food, so I feel like he is always concerned he'll never have enough.
He has a self feeder now. If he is out of food, he pees somewhere. 
The litter was changed over the years but he uses the litterbox. He doesn't pee daily, outside the box. We do have another box, but since this one is always clean, I don't know why we'd need another. I'm not sure he'd care!
I haven't used the spray in the spots yet as we ran out. I think that is why he keeps doing it because it still smells. I'm getting some of that spray.

Thanks Tim.

We took him to the vet recently and he is in good shape the vet said. He has gained weight since then- 2 months, I'm sure. He feels heavier. I think his weight does make him uncomfortable. He doesn't have diabetes I am told by my vet. 
We may get him back in for more bloodwork but unfortunately have to wait until the New Year until next pay. 
That's what I was wondering about, timskitties... is that he has given up on the box as it can't be very pleasant for him with his little dainty paws.  I wish he had not been declawed, as I'm sure some of his troubled behaviour comes from that. 
Softer the litter.. very interesting. I'm going to look into other litters as well and take him back to the vet. He now uses clumping litter. He has for years. 
Thanks timskittens. 
I really appreciate all your time, both of you. I am wondering if there is something else wrong, but then I remember that he's always done this when he was smaller. He hasn't always been this heavy. 
The fact that we have just moved a month ago is probably going to be an adjustment and I think that is how he tells us 'no more moving'. I feel bad for the little guy.


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

Try Dr. Jean's free article library here:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library

Scroll down to litterbox secrets.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

He's 10 years old and 18 lbs? It may be that his legs are getting weak from age and he is having trouble getting into the box now. Someone recently posted that they bought a box that was shallower and the problem stopped. I know this may be a pain since you have a litter robot. 

I would pick up a cheap shallow box and put it on top of the spot he's using most. 

Also make sure to soak the areas he's gone where he shouldn't with an enzymatic cleaner. If you have a deep-cleaner, try the sticky post suggestion at the top of the Behaviour page. Once that scent is there, it's marked as an "ok" place to go. I have 2 that were going everywhere they shouldn't and it helps if you eliminate the smell from the places he shouldn't go.

Also, give Cat Attract litter a try. It has an herb scent to it that makes the cats WANT to go in the box. I can't tell you how much this has helped us. It can be frustrating, I know (BELIEVE me I know), but you'll find a solution that works.

Also, keep you eyes open for "triggers". These are particular situation when the cat goes where it's not supposed to. For example, a dirty shirt on the floor, certain types of mats or rugs (mine would pee on ones that had rubber backing), certain textures that are softer etc. If you figure out what's triggering the action, you can help stop it.

I would also recommend getting your cat on a diet of weight control food. After not getting food (cause of the dog eating it), it sounds like there is an overeating problem and a bit of a stress issue. When you check out Dr. Jean's site, also look into some of the essences she has listed. They help with a wide variety of things. I tried the adjustment one when we moved and it help tremendously.

Good Luck,
Lenore


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, I used the word "also" way too much. lol


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Hehe, I didn't notice that you used 'also' too much!

Thanks SO much for your wonderful advice though!!! I'm showing my husband this so he can see that there is hope for our little guy. 

We have two old shallower boxes. Litter robot has steps to it, but we'll see how he prefers the old one. (Yuck cleaning litter again will suck! Haha)

The enzyme thing I'm picking up too, and Cat Attract, eh? I've never heard of it but will wander down to check that out too. Sounds nice. 

He pees on any carpet, except our bedroom carpet and our oriental rug which he never goes pees on. He sleeps everywhere and does have his own basket which he likes as well. 
We have him on a senior food, and the vet said at 16lbs he was fine. He said we could get him on a low cal but didn't seem too concerned. That confused us. 
I am trying the low cal for him. Is there any anyone recommends? He only eats dry food... though, I did catch him eating some of our other cat's soft food the other day. 
Yes, he seems stressed about food. I'm looking at that site CTCat recommended.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Aayla said:


> It's never dirty, so we don't need another box.


well, no, sorry, but that's not true. it could be sparkling clean, and he still might not want to use it. believe it or not, some cats just like two litter boxes: one to pee in and one to poop in! I'd still try the two litter boxes and two different kinds of litter. and all the other comments others have made about health, weight, scents, cleaners, box height, size etc. all are very good and worth pursuing. don't assume anything! you say this behavior has been on and off continued for a while, so something's not been quite right for this cat for a long time. I'm willing to bet it's something easily fixed, but you just might have to have a lot of patience and be willing to try different things and wait to see if they work.

good luck!!

Tim


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah, I am realising that Tim. I think he may not like the litter robot. I am taking out the old boxes and seeing how he likes one that is pretty shallow. 
We'll see. WISH me luck!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

If you can get your kitty on wet food, he will probably lose more weight and be healthier. Dry food makes your kitty gain weight, especially diet dry cat food. Here's an article about the importance of wet food if you can get your kitty to switch over. It's really important to clean the areas with an enzyme cleaner right away. It's harder to take out if you just let it sit and clean after it's been awhile. Good luck.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks kitkat. I have heard about that from my Vet and other people too. I've always tried to get him to eat wet. He only had a taste one day. It was a chicken dinner wet food. It was inexpensive. He seemed to like it.

I wonder how I could switch to a low cal wet food when he's so used to dry for the past 10 years! 

I was down in the guest bedroom with him where he'd peed a few weeks ago. He went to that spot and I said 'no' and removed him from the spot. He was content to sit with me. Should I have taken him to his box though?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Aayla said:


> I was down in the guest bedroom with him where he'd peed a few weeks ago. He went to that spot


that's why you need to use those enzyme spray cleaners. he probably didn't need to pee, he just wanted to mark his territory with a little squirt of urine on the same spot he peed before.

Tim


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

I thought so! He didn't do it though.  That's a good thing. I'm going to get the enzyme stuff asap!! I feel like a new cat owner with all of this new info. It feels good. I really feel like we can beat this!


----------



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

*Cats keep urinating everwhere - help*

I am also constantly fighting this problem. I have the automatic litter boxes, plus a couple of low plastic containers. One of my cats, the newest one, has taken to urinating on some of my small throw rugs. Thank goodness they are just cheap ones from Target; can be washed or thrown away. I recently was told about a product "ZeroOdor" and went to the web site and ordered some. I do not have it yet; was curious if anyone has tried this. The site is ZeroOdorPet.Com. I am going to get a black light and follow the instructions posted on this site on removing urine odors and also use the new product. It is a constant war, you have to really love cats to do all this work!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

HI guys!

So yesterday we bought petzyme and stinkfree, an ultraviolet light, catnip for their litter box (they had no cat attract) and some light cat food- same brand as he uses only half the calories!!!

We sprayed the petzyme and only found that he'd sprayed or peed in three spots. The livingroom two spots and the guest room one- and found a stain that was made before us... I wonder if he smelled cat pee odour and that's also why he did it.

ANyways, we're hoping for the best and feel good about it. THANKS!!

Happy New Year too!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

I was always told that cats didn't like you to move their litter so I've been a little nervous about that, although I've been thinking of it.

Cats are Kings (hehe)- I don't mind spending the time, effort or money on making sure they are both happy and not peeing on everything!

The box is in the basement. He's always had a thing for basements. He liked to stroll around. The basement is very clean and doesn't have too many stairs. He goes up and down the stairs to the bedroom and den often and doesn't seem to mind.

But.. he doesn't hang out in the basement, so maybe there is something to it he doesn't care for. I'm talking to hubby about that tonight!

Today Jessi ate his low cal. He didn't eat much - we are giving the required amount, and spreading it out a few times a day. He was in the livingroom, and didn't go near the spots he peed in.  (We gave him two treats!!)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Aayla said:


> The box is in the basement.


OK, that's another clue. This may help you out some more: when cats are roaming on more than one level, it's recommended there be a litterbox on each level.

Tim


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

How are things going? Any improvements?


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

No improvements at all. If anything, he's peed in three different spots.  
I had to search through the garage for the other littler boxes. I've finally got it now but am unsure where to put it. We were just discussing that. We've got bedrooms and den on the second floor and bedrooms, living room, kitchen and laundry on the main floor.

I'm sitting here looking around trying to decide because I don't want to have to change the spot, once it's up. Does anyone have any ideas? I want to get it right the first time. (I sound like a new pet owner, I know but I really appreciate all the support I've gotten, and so I'm interested in your responses!)

His food is in the laundry room but I could probably change it to the kitchen and put the litter in the laundryroom. Will be doing so in a few minutes but I'm waiting for replies! Haha I sure count on you guys!
Oh, on a good note, he is fine with his new food- It is mixed with old food, and he's heartily eating some wet food of Millie's.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

We purchased a home and have only been here over a month. I didn't see any pets when we came to look at the house, twice. 
There could have been pets here before that though. The owner was separated and his kids lived elsewhere. Maybe they took the pets with.

We already went around the house with a black light! Thanks for the suggestion. We did so the evening we used the enzyme. There was only one unidentifiable stain in the guest room near to where he peed. There were no stains anywhere else in the entire house. Some of the carpet is very old. We are changing all of the carpet to linolem or hardwood but we're doing it in stages. (costly)

We've used the enzyme cleaner but when we awoke this morning, noticed that the livingroom smelled even more of urine. 
Sigh.. but I'm not giving up. 

Maybe it is a combination of a few things with Jessi as well, like it was with Scout.  Thanks for the luck, we're going to need it!!!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Aayla said:


> We've used the enzyme cleaner but when we awoke this morning, noticed that the livingroom smelled even more of urine.
> Sigh.. but I'm not giving up.


That happens. I've noticed especially with Nature's Miracle that it will smell worse before it smells better. Direct a fan on the spot and let it run until the spot's dry. You'll also need to keep your cat away from the spot until it is 100% dry (which could take up to 2 weeks unless you help it along with the fan).


----------



## catlover7731 (Dec 29, 2004)

*I don't know if this is any news to you, but*

a couple of friends who have declawed cats have the same problem. The vet couldn't find anything, so maybe it is psychological from the declawing? I would suggest a vet visit just to rule out any medical problems. Good luck ! cat.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, declawed cats... I've been thinking of that for sure as a possibility. I hate that he is declawed but what can you do? 

Well he has moved several times with us. He has peed since I can remember... off and on.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Well he didn't pee for a week and a half, then he peed on the landing way upstairs at 7:30am. My husband was working in the study all night long and noticed Jessi meowing. He ignored it. I didn't recommend that.. and Jessi then started pawing. It's in the same place that he did it before. I sprayed it.

Tonight he was asleep for a long time and finally when he came downstairs I took him down to the litterbox. He wandered around the basement for a while and I went upstairs to get him treats in case he went. He was scratching, so I thought he peed in the box. Nope. He came from the other direction and so I walked around. I didn't find pee but found poop on a piece of cardboard box- it was old and a little dried. I didn't see pee anywhere. He sniffed at the box and went back upstairs and ate.

I never did put the box upstairs as he was so good.. yeah, I know.. dumb on my part. I have to buy more littler this weekend and will put another box on the second floor. My husband says to Jessi "You're forcing my hand".. as if he'll get rid of him. 
I feel like this is a human created problem and I don't know what to do beyond the second litterbox. We also will put the litter robot on the main floor. Maybe this will help. The livingroom smells like ****, even though it's been cleaned. He is locked out of there- we have a screen blocking the way for him but he did get in one day while we were out and I don't know if he peed. 
We're doing hardwood in the livingroom this month or next month, so that will take away all the smell I guess. We're getting a better door system on that room to block him. The rest of the house is getting an overhaul as well- all carpet changed to linoleum hardwood look so I am hoping that deters him or at least I can clean it better...

He's just so sweet normally. I'm sad for him. I try to tell him to be good! I even talk to him in his sleep- I say "I will not pee on the carpet"... over and over.. hehe as if he'll understand.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Believe me I completely understand. Another box should help, have you tried the Cat Attract litter? I can't remember. If you haven't do so. I know it's expensive but it helps. Goes toward that whole combination thing. Plus, look into the Essences that Dr. Jean sells. They are wonderful. Helped me a lot when I moved with my super nuerotic kitty. There's all different kinds, I'm sure one would fit the bill. And if you don't know which one, when Dr. Jean comes back, ask her advice.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

I haven't tried the cat attract because we couldn't find it. It was really expensive though and they said to use catnip in our own litter as it would be similar.
He peed again this morning at 7am. It's becoming a ritual at 7am now. Strangely. 
Your kitty is just as neurotic as mine? Hehe it's good to know that we're not the only ones.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Ketesh get abnormally stressed about EVERYTHING. If we move a piece of furniture (not bring in a new one) to a different spot, she hides under the bed for a day or 2. Last move she hid for 2 weeks. During this time, she pees on anything and everything. You wouldn't think a cat could pee so much. We went on vacation for 5 days and had her favorite person come over every day to play with her and check her food and water (this is before we got the other 2 cats). He didn't see her the entire time we were gone. And since she normally hides when someone first comes over he would sit and watch TV for a couple of hours each day waiting for her to come out. Nothing. She all but ruined our mattress, comforter, chairs, coffee table couch...you name it.

When we moved in December, I was willing to try anything for her. I bought the Adjustment remedy and sprayed the entire new place with it every few hours, for 2 days before bringing the cats here. I also put it in their water and rubbed it behind her ears. Then I sprayed her carrier with it. Now granted, she's still not fully adjusted to her new surroundings, but she only hid for about 3 hours. 2 weeks vs. 3 hours!! That's unreal.

I don't know what all is in the cat attract litter exactly. It says there is a mix of herbs that make it smell like a garden. All I know is it helps. I hate paying for 2 bags of it every time I want to change the boxes, but if I don't use it, they don't go where they should.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh! forgot to add. If 7 am is magic time, You may want to find him, bring him to the box and reward him for using it.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Holy #*&^ Celebsilmare. She really has adjustment issues. I know that with Jessi, when we got the new cat, he acted like he didn't mind her but he peed on the sofa, in the den, in front of the sofa, by the computer.... for the first while. I've seen him pee in his box many times though. It keeps changing. 
I've never heard of Adjustment remedy. That's interesting. Gee the things we do for our royal cats!! hehe
I've been carying him downstairs until we can move the liter robot upstairs after work. 
I wish Jessi could talk and tell me what's up!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks celeb. Yeah, I'm thinking that is the time I need to find him, take him for a litter run and then treats and snuggling.

He doesn't seem to be doing it out of anger anymore but he didn't have any food when I got up to check. 

I'm going to get him now. We're off downstairs!! He hasn't been in a while!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

I just went to take him down to the litter box. Once we were there, I gave him a few treats near the box. I put some fresh cat nip on the litter and gave him pets and some treats. He didn't go.

I came upstairs and he followed me up a few seconds later. He meowed at me while he sat near his dish. There are a few pieces of food in the dish but not much. (He ate all his food plus Millie's today.) I told him to eat what was there, and showed it to him, petted him and walked into the bathroom. I heard him scratch the carpet a few times, so I spun around and he was in the midst of squatting to ****. I said "No.", picked him up and brought him to his box. I showed him the treats, left and watched from the stairs. He peed in the box, so I rewarded him. 

I really truly think that was just a matter of him being angry with me for not giving him more food. I really think that this is always his reasoning. I don't think he needs more litter pans, more expensive litter, he is just a big eater. When he wants food, look out.

What to do. I have to give him food??? Sigh...


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

There's your trigger...food. Sounds like he's punishing you when he doesn't get what he wants. I try to make sure the dry food bowl is full before I go to bed and before I go out. Wet food is on a schedule. That way any time my cats are hugry, there's something there. I keep the dishes in the kitchen so it's easy to keep an eye on the level. 
Who knows....might work.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, he's definately punishing me. 

It's a double edged sword though. I can't give him the total amount that he should have for the whole day because he'll eat it all within a few hours then have nothing. Then he starts the scratching and meowing and generally just wants more food. (He doesn't know when to quit!)

I try to give him a small bit of it throughout the day, so there is always a little bit of food in there for him and Millie, then more throughout the day. (I work from home, so it's easy.)

I had a self feeder for him which helped him, but now at amost 20lbs I can't have that. I dont' want him to die. He is very heavy and we're trying to get him to lose weight!  

I give him wet food twice a day other than that. His weight is a concern as well as the peeing so I'm not sure.. maybe wet food three times a day. Grrr. It's driving me nuts!! I just don't know what to do.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Aayla....after you remove the carpeting.....treat the subflooring *before *you have the hardwood installed! 
There is a product called *Kilz* http://www.kilz.com/
This stuff is the BEST for priming over odor stains.
You just paint it on....I would paint any stain you see on your subflooring.
Even if it was not a urine stain....just in case....you never know how many pets have lived there in the past.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, I am definately doing that. Thanks for the website, BoscosMum!!  MUCH appreciated!

Well he peed again this morning around 9. Same spot! My hubby brought him to the litterbox and he did not pee. He had gotten sick in front of it - some treats I gave him yesterday... and tried to eat it. Yuck.

He already had food, so hubby didn't need to feed him.. and he came upstairs and sat in the sun, rolling on his back, sleeping! 

What the heck!!! (shrug.) I saw a sale on flooring last night!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Aayla.....We have hardwood flooring in our entire house. 
We have 2 dogs and 2 cats.
You will love your new floors! Do you plan to do the entire home?
I sure hope the landing at the top of the steps....if I understand correctly,
this is kitty's favorite spot? Did you get around to adding more litterboxes yet? I have 3 boxes and 2 cats.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, that's great, BoscosMum! Do you find it good with the cats? They're good and aren't peeing anywhere?  They poop in one box then pee in the other and whatever in the last box? Where abouts are the boxes situated. I will be putting one in the bathroom upstairs where he hangs out around the most.

We did in our old house and it was wonderful. We have to do the entire home so it will take a few months! 
We want to mingle hardwood with the linoleum hardwood look, in the hallways, etc.
Hehe yes, we're going to do that area on the landing where he goes. Good news today:while we were out he didn't pee anywhere.  Any bit of good news makes me happy about this!! It's his fave spot other than the livingroom in which he is not allowed into unless we are there now.

I'm adding the box today or tomorrow. I was waiting to buy litter :roll: For him though it seems more that he does it to make us mad!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

No Aalya...he does not want to make you mad.
he really just wants more boxes. It is worth it to have several boxes.
It will smell less in fact, because each box gets used less.

We have a *VERY LARGE* box in our lower level.
We have a Standard box in the hall closet, 
we cut a kitty hole in the door so they can enter and exit.
I can take a picture of that if you wanna see it.

Then there is a large box right in my bedroom....yup! 
Right in my bedroom, they dont use that one very often.
But it comes in very very handy when I need to seperate my cats.
Or when we have company that do not care for cats. (my Mom)
It is a safe area for them if my dogs are being over rambunctious too!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

But he pees when he wants food. That's the main time when he does it is when he is hungry when the food is gone. Other times, may be due to no second box, so we will be able to check that out as soon as I can get some more litter.  I'm hoping.

We have a litter robot, which is an automated cat litter box. Eight minutes after he goes, it self cleans. The box doesn't smell. Every night before bed we remove the bag in the bottom which contains the 'stuff'. It's always clean. 

When he had his one litter box it was cleaned almost as soon as he went. I cleaned it as soon as I smelled it if I was home. Tomorrow we will see how he feels with two boxes. 

Wow, I see where you have them.  Nice. Good call making them private. 

When is that Dr coming? Is s(he) on vacation or .. I've never seen them around.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

If you really think....I mean really really think it is because he is hungry.
I would buy an Auto feeder....they dish the food out using a timer.

Also if you have not added an additional box yet....then I think there is a little resistance on your part because you are spoiled by your automatic litterbox. True or Untrue?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Aayla, good efforts on your part so far to try to identify, and correct the issues. At this point, have you identified all the favorite places he likes to mark? Is there a pattern to the particular rooms he's doing it in?

In your case, since the pee damage sounds like it's extensive, I would recommend confining him with everything he needs, in one room (preferably a bathroom, with no absorbent surfaces) for a few weeks. This way, you do two things:

- retrain him to use the litterbox consistently, and hopefully he'll stop peeing to spite you when he doesn't get more food, because he won't want to do it (usually) on tile or linoleum. Make sure there's no towels he can pull off and pee on.

- then you could thoroughly clean the house, and give the enzyme cleaners more time to do an effective job. Run the blacklight everywhere to identify all the spots. If there's even a whiff, he will return, as he's been doing, so you're fighting a losing battle.



Aayla said:


> When is that Dr coming? Is s(he) on vacation or .. I've never seen them around.


Yes, Dr. Jean's on vacation at the moment. Like all forum members, she visits when she has the time, and she's been absolutely generous by looking into the health/behavior sections and sharing her expertise.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, I know where he likes to mark, Superkitties. That is a good thing! A pattern? Do you mean certain times or reasons? He pees in two areas. He pees in the livingroom in three spots and on the landing way in two spots. He has tried to pee close to his food dish when I said no to more food the other day. That was new. He didn't pee because I caught him and took him to his box.

Oh my. Confining him to one room for a few weeks? I don't think I could do that. I'd feel horrible. Do you really think that is a good thing? Wouldn't he be sad? I mean if it meant retraining, then it sounds great. It's a good idea. Has anyone done it before? He'd cry up a storm!

I've already used the enzymes over and over. I do have the blacklight and have used it. Thankfully. It has really helped!! I continue to use it.


Ahh Dr Jean. Well I will look forward to her dropping in  That's wonderful that she comes online like that. Good for her and us!

___________________

BoscosMum:

Yes, he's been doing this when he is hungry for months on and off. I got him a self feeder about three months or more ago and he gained weight. He weighs 20lbs and I don't want him to gain more, so we don't use it anymore. We did, however, change his food to a low cal. I'm starting to give him a little more. I think that weaning was our idea.. lower cal, lower food intake. 
The timer one for wet food we've been seriously thinking of. I like the idea of it. They're really pricy but would be used if we are not home, so that's a good idea. He'd get used to food at exactly a specific time. Sometimes his food comes a few minutes later and he doesn't like that!!

Hee hee partly true about the litter box. Partly not. I don't mind scooping too much. My husband hates it. Well, he hates the smell of the litter if it's not cleaned right away. We got it originally because he was cleaning it and I wasn't. I didn't because it was downstairs and I had a knee injury and couldn't get to the box. 
He was helping me.  That is why we have the box. 
I went down to check and we don't have much litter next and since I get paid through wire, it is on it's way. I can't buy litter without getting paid!  I will do it though, I was just embarassed to say that.  I never know when the wire transfer makes it through. Could be today or tomorrow or Monday. You know how wire transfers are. 

You guys are so supportive. I am thankful again.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I was talking of the timer for dry food....no...not the self feeding one.
They are expensive. I looked at them in the past for when we would be away camping.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, I see. Hmm. And it is a very good idea. Sorry! I thought it was the other self feeder!

Yes, expensive but do-able.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

UPDATE!


Here we go. Last night Jessi peed on the landing way and my husband was very angry and said he was tired of this! I am beyond anger because of your support and so I told him that he should look at this site more. He has read a little but I asked him to read more so that he could understand and be more patient with Jessi. He was ready to put him down.. again - now he isn't. He feels better about things.

Today he pooped on the cardboard downstairs again and right after I was able to put another litterbox up. It is upstairs on the landing way, where he likes to pee. He peed in the box tonight. (Well I assume it was him. It could have been Millie, our female!!)

I'm happy about that! It's good stuff. I will find out tomorrow around 7am and keep you posted!!


 I am very happy!!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Aayla....Truthfully...I think that Jessi doesn not care for the AutoBox.
Even if he has used it in the past....he is screaming at you that he does not want to use it anymore.
Plus you never really know for sure what goes on the the middle of the night....maybe Millie has been ambushing him while he is trying to use the box.
I was reading recently about the surfaces that the cat boxes are set on.
Since he has a fettish for pooping on *soft surfaces*....
What surface is your box sitting on? If your AutoBox is on concrete?
Go to Menards or a carpet store and buy one of those cheap carpet samples....they cost a dollar maybe...beleive it or not this makes the box feel softer inside, rather than if the box is on concrete flooring.
I would also set a box on top of that chunk of cardboard that he likes.
You mentioned it is in the basement....so there you go....have 2 boxes in your basement. Go to Walmart and buy BIG BOXES....the underbed stoarge containers only cost about 3-5 dollars...actually cheaper than regular litterboxes in the pet section.
I may have told you this already...when I still had Bosco. He was an only cat who had to have 2 boxes so he could pee in one and poop in the other.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm thinking he doesn't like the litter robot either. He is used to the regular ones for the past 9 years.
Millie definately doesn't ambush him. That much I know. She never leaves my side and she's a sweet scardy cat. He's the dominant one 

I will put some carpet under the litter robot and I've already removed all of the cardboard so he can't go.

I have already yet another box in the basement - well I have two more I could use as well. They're the big ones.

We just got Millie a year ago, so maybe he isn't used to and doesn't like sharing his box.

The thing is, he has done this since I can remember. He did this when he was a year old or so, I think after the declawing. He used to paw at the doors and annoy us all night long. My ex husband would be up in the night every night, with him. He'd feed him to get him to quiet down. That was when he started rewarding him for the bad behaviour. Whenever Jessi was pawing at the door, he'd either put soap on the door, tinfoil, or just give him loads of food. Jessi'd quiet down the entire night with food.

I can't remember if the dog ate his food at the time, but then again, the dog was in his 'room' all night with a baby gate, for some time,because he would bug Jessi.
I think that all of these things may have contributed to this.

UPDATE: Jessi was in the litterbox around 3am last night. He peed, then jumped up on the bed to snuggle me. He used to sleep with me all the time, but lately had not, too often. I thought it was a high jump for him but now I wonder...  He is happy that he has two litterboxes, maybe?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes Happy    

This is like a giant puzzle....it is just a matter of fitting the pieces together.
Now things make more sense to me. I kind of jumped in the thread late here so......New cat after resident cat is 9....new Auto box after 9 years of regular box!!!  *That is HUGE*!

I know you said he would do this from time to time....I believe from time to time he was trying to tell you something. New house? Box needs scooping? Dog was bothering me? New litterbox locations?
Cats can be very finicky! 

Aayla.....if I were you and this was my situation...I would have 4 boxes available in different areas of the home. Lay carpet or cardboard under each of them. Maybe because he is declawed he prefers the softer feeling. It seems obvious to me that he does.
Keep in touch...


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

It's totally a puzzle, Bos! Thanks to everyone for helping me to solve it, too. 
My update: There is now poop and pee in the litterbox on the landing way as is in the litter robot, so we've decided to move the litter robot upstairs to the laundry room and keep the one on the landing way. So far it's working really well and I didn't have to use anything really fancy. 

He's still dieting, and enjoying a low cal food- wet and we're still weaning him from dry... he really enjoys dry still.

 It is looking good! We just got new furntiture in the livingroom and they were a little weirded out by it, but Jessi was asleep on the sofa within an hour!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Aayla..........

My kitten pee'd on me in my bed while I was sleeping this morning!

Now I need HELP!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

8O 

Okay, let's put all the pieces of puzzles on the bed.. er the table! How old is your kitten?
My sister's kitten did that too after the new cat came home. She's stopped now,.. but I think you and everyone else is right about anything new being a source of discomfort for the cat. :wink: (I'm understanding cats more than ever!!)

Do you think that you know why the kitty peed :?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is the thread.....
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=136331#136331

Maybe you can see something that I am missing?
I know before the night is over I am going to have a good cry!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Checking it now.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi guys!

I wanted to update again. The two litter boxes - 1 litter robot and the regular box on the landing are working wonderful. Jessi hasn't peed at all, once since we've given him a second box. They both use it mostly when they are upstairs. We moved the litter robot into the main floor laundry and they go in there during the day. I watched as Jessi went in a few times and gave him a treat exactly after he came out!

We're all happy!!!! 

We also just got our brand new furniture and Millie has started to scratch at the side.. no - no- no!! So it is ok, we just ordered soft paws and we're looking forward to putting them on.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am so happy for you!

I have been keeping my kitten confined....I found her a new quiet home.
But we are having transport problems


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

A new quiet home? Are you giving her away or just confining her to a different room?

I feel so bad for you. I'm going to have to check your thread again.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Aayla...

I found her a home, a married couple with 2 _older_ children.
They have *No dogs* and Duchess will be the only cat.
I am so happy about this and the new owner is aware of the problems 
I have been having.....they already have a apare room set up for Duchess when she arrives. So she can adjust slowly.
I am charging an adoption fee for her.....right now I have her confined in my sons bedroom in our lower level. SHe is a good kitty down there. Peace and Quiet if you ask me!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, I'm so happy about that. As long as she is happy and so is everyone else! Good for you! What an inspiration you are to be able to love her and understand cats so much that you would give her to someone else (even though you love her!)!

I'm sure that Duchess will be happy. I'm sad for you and your family though. How are you all dealing with this?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well......I question myself everyday!
I hate the thought that maybe I am giving up to easily.
Maybe I am.....but my other side of reason can plainly see the cat is freaking out here.
I hate the thought of giving up on successfully owning 2 cats...
they are so much fun to have together. How they play and sleep together.
How they "Meow" at me! 
I also know my personal limitations and I cannot have a cat who pee's on our beds. Even if she pee'd on a bathroom rug...I would be more inclined to try longer....but my bed....when I am asleep in it. I dunno'.


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Well I think that it sounds as though you're doing what is best all around. 
Do you think that you'll try again sometime with a second cat? We got one that is the same age as Jessi (Millie) and they really seem to enjoy each other's company!!


----------

